# Marshmallow



## JOSEFINA BARRANCOS

¿Cómo se dice Marshmallow en español?


----------



## lauranazario

marshmallow = malvaviscos

Saludos,
LN


----------



## daviesri

malvavisco


----------



## JOSEFINA BARRANCOS

¿En México? ¿Es malvavisco la palabra más neutral que hay para describir Marshmallow y que se entienda bien en todos los países donde de habla español?


----------



## JOSEFINA BARRANCOS

¿Es malvavisco la palabra más neutral que hay para describir Marshmallow y que se entienda bien en todos los países donde de habla español?


----------



## ~PiCHi~

JOSEFINA BARRANCOS said:
			
		

> ¿En México? ¿Es malvavisco la palabra más neutral que hay para describir Marshmallow y que se entienda bien en todos los países donde de habla español?


 
Pues yo soy de México y lo conozco como* bombón*


----------



## Leopold

La verdad es que nunca he sabido el significado de esta palabra. Lo acabo de buscar y en el DRAE dice que es un pastel, pero señala la entrada como de Méjico. No te puedo ayudar más.
Pero querría pedirte algo. Por favor, da un título relacionado con tu consulta, "??" ¡no es nada descriptivo!  Así es más fácil que el resto de los foreros tengamos un acceso más ordenado a los hilos. Gracias.

Leo


----------



## Leopold

Parece que ya te empiezan a contestar en el otro hilo que pusiste. Continúa tu discusión allí mejor.  Y por favor, no dupliques los hilos, puedes realizar consultas estrechamente relacionadas con tu primera pregunta en el mismo hilo.

Leo


----------



## Trix

Hola,

Yo conozco desde pequeña a los marshmallows como "nubes"..... y mi maido las llama "esponjitas".

Espero que te sirva,

Saluditos

Trix


----------



## Badcell

Hola. Yo también las llamo "nubes". Malvavisco para mí es una planta.
Saludos!


----------



## belén

Hola

Sí, yo en España desde siempre las he conocido como "nubes" y me parece que en Chile se llama "sustancia"

Me parece que esta palabra debe tener muchísimas posibilidades en castellano, viendo tal como va el hilo hasta ahora!!!! 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia les decimos 'marshmallows', aunque como se imaginaran, suena algo asi como: machmelo.
Lo de 'malvavisco' lo he oido en traducciones mejicanas de series de television.


----------



## Faith

¿¿Malvaviscos son nubes??? ¡Yo me quedé en la planta!  ¡¡¡Hay que ver lo que se aprende por aquí!!!


----------



## Riverdoc

Trix said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Yo conozco desde pequeña a los marshmallows como "nubes"..... y mi maido las llama "esponjitas".
> 
> Espero que te sirva,
> 
> Saluditos
> 
> Trix



Hola Trix,

¿Que es "maido"?

También se puede usar "marshmallow" figurativamente, implicando una persona
que cede o se rinde a otra persona fácilmente, muchas veces un hombre que deshace sometido a los poderes de una mujer.

Riverdoc


----------



## Riverdoc

Trix said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Yo conozco desde pequeña a los marshmallows como "nubes"..... y mi maido las llama "esponjitas".
> 
> Espero que te sirva,
> 
> Saluditos
> 
> Trix



Hola Trix,

¿Que es "maido"?

También se puede usar "marshmallow" en un sentido figurativo, refiriendo a una persona que cede o se rinde a otra persona muy fácilmente, muchas veces un hombre que se deshace debajo de los poderes femininos.

Riverdoc


----------



## belén

Riverdoc said:
			
		

> Hola Trix,
> 
> ¿Que es "maido"?
> 
> También se puede usar "marshmallow" en un sentido figurativo, refiriendo a una persona que cede o se rinde a otra persona muy fácilmente, muchas veces un hombre que se deshace debajo de los poderes femininos.
> 
> Riverdoc



Me temo que Trix quería poner "marido" pero se le fue la tecla 
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## cuchuflete

dos posibilidades:  uno es


----------



## cuchuflete

y el otro---


----------



## JOSEFINA BARRANCOS

Hola, gracias por la respuesta.
Me refiero a los "caramelos".
Marshmallows. Está difícil.


----------



## lauranazario

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> y el otro---



Correcto, Qxu!!!!
Esa es la planta de altea. De hecho, uno de las traducciones de la palabra "marshmallow" que encontré fue precisamente _pastilla de altea_. 
Obviamente, no la puse porque pensé que MENOS personas iban a conocer ese término que el "malvaviscos". De hecho.... todavía me sorprende que no muchas personas conozcan malvavisco. ¿Quizás será que era una palabra muy utilizada por Cantinflas? 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

JOSEFINA BARRANCOS said:
			
		

> Hola, gracias por la respuesta.
> Me refiero a los "caramelos".
> Marshmallows. Está difícil.



Anda, sigo sin entender por qué "está difícil".
¿Te ayudaría si te digo que me saqué el _malvavisco_ del Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary? 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## funnydeal

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Anda, sigo sin entender por qué "está difícil".
> ¿Te ayudaría si te digo que me saqué el _malvavisco_ del Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary?
> 
> Saludos,
> LN




Sí  ..... malvaviscos ....  (yummi)


----------



## Trix

Hola a todos,

Riverdoc, perdona, quise escribir "MARIDO" y se me perdió la R!!!!!!!. Gracias Belén..... Pues eso, que en Andalucía les llaman esponjitas a los marshallows, pero que para mí son las nubes de toda la vida.

Saluditos

Trix


----------



## JJMMGG

Sí, en el diccionario pone Malvabisco o bonbon de merengue blando, pero en un sitio ponia : 

        (un amigo dirigiendose a otro)    you're marshmallow...

¿Entonces que debo pensar que lo llamaba bonbon de merengue o malvabisco?

¿o es que tiene alguna connotación afectiva ( que es como el merengue: blando, tierno, dulce de sentimientos o algo asi ) ? 

Si alguien sabe la respuesta, espero que me lo diga. Gracias.


----------



## charmedboi82

JJMMGG said:
			
		

> Sí, en el diccionario pone Malvabisco o bonbon de merengue blando, pero en un sitio ponia :
> 
> (un amigo dirigiendose a otro)    you're marshmallow...
> 
> ¿Entonces que debo pensar que lo llamaba bonbon de merengue o malvabisco?
> 
> ¿o es que tiene alguna connotación afectiva ( que es como el merengue: blando, tierno, dulce de sentimientos o algo asi ) ?
> 
> Si alguien sabe la respuesta, espero que me lo diga. Gracias.



Hmm, tal vez se usaria asi entre pareja pero no es comun que la gente se use asi. Lo que me tiene sentido es que se refiere a una persona que no hace frente a nadie. Se usaria asi porque, como decimos, no tiene 'columna', esta 'suave' como el malvavisco, facil de manejar.

'Dejado' me parece sinonimo correcto, esta bien?


----------



## Muñequita

Yo los conozco desde chiquita como *"marshmallows"* y siempre los he llamado así. He escuchado la palabra *"malvaviscos"* en programas mexicanos y traducciones de series y películas. Nunca escuché *"nubes"* ni *"esponjitas"* pero tiene sentido.


----------



## Basenjigirl

¿Cómo se llama "marshmallow" en México y Argentina?

http://www.e-scoutcraft.com/activities/marshmallow.jpg


----------



## ivanovic77

Gracias por preguntarlo. Como hemos dicho en el hilo del Spanglish, en España lo llamamos 'nubes'. 

Pero seguro que en cada país de Latinoamérica lo llaman de un modo diferente.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Malvavisco*


----------



## Bocha

En Argentina prácticamente no existen.


----------



## catrina

en México además de malvavisco también se le llama bombón


----------



## zcircus

He oido llamarlos 'esponjosos' o 'esponjocitos'.


----------



## spandph

My roommate in Badajoz, Extremadura says "esponja" too.  She says, "Estos son esponjas como las que hay en la chuchería" like the ones in the candy shop.



Trix said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo conozco desde pequeña a los marshmallows como "nubes"..... y mi maido las llama "esponjitas".
> 
> Espero que te sirva,
> 
> Saluditos
> 
> Trix


----------



## Eddie P

*In Mexico:

We call the marshmallows "bombones." I see that in other Spanish speaking countries or places they call them "malvaviscos." What do you guys call it in Spanish in your country?

This question goes for any Latin American or Spanish speaking people.
*


----------



## Xixon

Hello Eddie
In Spain we call them "nubes", but "malvavisco" seems to be quite a common way to call them in other Spanish speaking countries.
 Hope it helps


----------



## Eddie P

Xixon said:


> Hello Eddie
> In Spain we call them "nubes", but "malvavisco" seems to be quite a common way to call them in other Spanish speaking countries.
> Hope it helps




*Good contribution! We hope to hear more from all Spanish speaking countries. 
*


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
El único sentido que yo conozco en mi país de "malvavisco" es el que designa la planta que así se llama. Para nosotros, por otra parte, un bombón es de chocolate sí o sí. Que yo sepa, esa confitura no se vende ni se come en estos barrios, por lo que probablemente carezca de nombre.
Saludos


----------



## Mr.TechComm

Trix said:


> (...) Pues eso, que en Andalucía les llaman esponjitas a los marshallows, pero que para mí son las nubes de toda la vida. Saluditos
> Trix



Hola Trix

Yo soy de Málaga (Andalucía) y siempre les he llamado "nubes" a este tipo de chucherías. Lo de esponjitas no lo había oído nunca.
Supongo que dependerá de la zona de Andalucía.

Saludín


----------

